# My new Arctic Cat



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Here is my new to me Cat. It's a 2006 650 V-twin. This thing is a beast, can't wait to see how it plows. It only has 530 miles on it ,and has some nice upgraded items on it. I just added the windshield today. Tell me what you think.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

looks like it was taken care of well. looks good bud. I like the rims  Get the pressure washer out and give it a good bath.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks great I would get the gloves for the hand controls.A new set of artic charharts and a good helmet add some lites paint the plow add a salter and of course stickers .....wesport ps who gets to run that beast?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

fernalddude;862010 said:


> Looks great *I would get the gloves for the hand controls*.A new set of artic charharts and a good helmet add some lites paint the plow add a salter and of course stickers .....wesport ps who gets to run that beast?


are you talking about these? I bought a pair of the Moose brand and they work so good I don't need gloves when using them!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Yep those are the ones


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice machine. I have the same wind shield on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500. I realy like your tires and rims. Good luck with it this winter.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If your going to get them, get the Moose brand. They flex very easy and don't bind up when turning. A friend bought some no name brand and when you try to turn, your arm/wrist folds the warmers. They're way too stiff and make controlling the throttle nearly impossible.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think you need the hanlde bar muffs since you have hand guards. You should get some electric hand and thumb warmers (same thing that snowmobiles have).


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, I actually already have some muffs or it, forgot about those. 

Fernaldude- not sure yet, maybe me or maybe my son-in-law.

The wheels/tires are nice but I'm thinking about putting the stock ones back on for the winter. These are great for trail riding but spining around might be easier with the stock tires, what do you think? 

ALC-Greg- love that setup on the back of your quad. Who makes that?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh Steve I can see ya now after a few hours on that. (Just give me some bags to move so i can warm up) Just kidding That would be so much fun I could see me doing the same but us old men should let the young bucks have a go at it and us stay in the truck :laughing:


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Smitty, I think this one replaced the one I have. They also have a bunch more that are like sitting in a lounge chair. 

http://www.tamarackatv.com/products_boxes_tslounger.html


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have the Mudlite XL's on my quad and I dont have any traction problems...IMO you will be fine...plus they look better...haha


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks but what I mean is I think the mudlites have too much traction making spinning around harder. Would the stock tires be easier to turn around doing a 180 spin?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Smitty58;863394 said:


> Thanks but what I mean is I think the mudlites have too much traction making spinning around harder. Would the stock tires be easier to turn around doing a 180 spin?


If you have your plow up and you are in 2wd, you can put any tire on and it wit will spin around.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I fabbed some wings for "Kitty" today and welded them on. Tell me what you think.
Don't look too close at my welds, a welder I'm not.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

dont hit anything fast , you will fold them wings like an accordian ....believe me , I'v done it . take it slow and know what your scraping .nice job and killer wheel . let it snow


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Smitty, the wings should have been the same as the max angle the blade will turn to. When you angle the blade it could easily fold the wing in.


----------

